# What is your opinion of this violin Ted Talk?



## iso

I have never thought of myself disliking a Ted Talk before, but I had a very unsatisfactory reaction to this one. I'd like to know whether you all feel something similar or whether I'm just a jerk.


----------



## Guest

She's not a riveting speaker, but I didn't dislike it. What was wrong with it for you?


----------



## prokofiev

I think the annoying part was how she was making it out like her teacher didn't have her best interest in mind and how he was wrong for making her do scales/prep materials before going to a big piece like the Tarentella. I mean, the teacher is trying to make her sound as good as she can and going over scales isn't as bad as she's making it out to be in this video. If you're just gonna refuse the advice your teacher gives you then why exactly do you have a teacher? She makes it out like she overcame some kind of adversity from her teacher through hard work but like I think it's more likely she that she wasn't putting in as much hard work (or at least the work she put into the Tarentella) before she started the piece as she was after she started or her teacher would have noticed.

That being said, she did play it really well and it sounded put together, whatever that tells you. Also her teacher seemed to think that he was wrong so maybe she did have some great ability that her teacher couldn't tell. Overall I'm not a fan of this ted talk because it kinda gives off this message that your teachers are wrong and you can play anything as long as you put in enough practice/hard work- I don't think I need to justify to anyone why that's not the case.


----------

